# light times



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone run two sets of lights on their tanks at different time intervals? I was running just 2 40watt T-12 bulbs over my 75 but got antoher 2 32watt T-8 fixtures to add to it. I run the T12 8hrs a day. Was thinking of having the T8 run 4-6 hours a day almost like the afternoon sun is up type of thing. Have one kick one for an hour then have the other kick on for 6 hours then kick off and leave just one on for the last hour before it shuts off. Kind of simulating dawn and dusk but obviously a bit brighter. Would like to get some moon lights and incorporate that too.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I actually do something very similar. I have two separate light fixtures that run on different phases. First comes on for a 9 hour period where the second comes on about 3 hours into the first lights cycle. That light is on for about a total of 5 hours and goes off an hour before lights out. I like the cycling, morning - afternoon - evening....

Night simulation would be pretty neat. I don't know about you but my p's enjoy the lesser light.........


----------

